# fbe burl blanks



## davduckman2010 (Apr 14, 2015)

I started processing some small blanks for peppermills and knife scales and such heres some out of the very top crap slab that was weathered on one side. it was above the big burl section. got some nice chunks out of it, soaking wet they were spraying water on me sealed the ends on these to let them dry up a bit. great figure and some wormy holes. don't know if they need stabilized when done seem solid just a couple small soft sots here and there. also planed the big slab a little and its well ----nasty . -

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## pa burl (Apr 14, 2015)

That's a lot to take in,  gonna be here awhile taking it all in..

The left side of the slab, in the first slab pic, I think has my name written on it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 14, 2015)

pa burl said:


> That's a lot to take in,  gonna be here awhile taking it all in..
> 
> The left side of the slab, in the first slab pic, I think has my name written on it....


ya that is a gross piece  its a 7 or 8 in thick burl cap on the back of it


----------



## daugher12 (Apr 14, 2015)

Dave, you got any pot call size blanks 4 x 4 x 1 from that sweet looking beast?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 14, 2015)

daugher12 said:


> Dave, you got any pot call size blanks 4 x 4 x 1 from that sweet looking beast?


lol have not started cutting most of it up yet. I will have some blanks soon. works killing me the big slabs are 3ft x 2 ft x 5 in thick so theres going to be some to get im sure.


----------



## daugher12 (Apr 14, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol have not started cutting most of it up yet. I will have some blanks soon. works killing me the big slabs are 3ft x 2 ft x 5 in thick so theres going to be some to get im sure.



Thanks Dave I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 14, 2015)

Absolutely breathtaking! Chuck

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 15, 2015)

C is amazing. For sale duck?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 15, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> C is amazing. For sale duck?


could be lol- that's pick of the litter I think -- wild


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice David will be on the lookout for some of this.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 15, 2015)

Not sure how you can determine that one over the other is " pick of the litter". I would be more like " I pick the litter"
All marvelous looking from where I am.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 16, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> could be lol- that's pick of the litter I think -- wild



Well let me know if it is.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 16, 2015)

letting this stuff dry a few days after cutting it. being so wet . just want to see how stabile they all are first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 16, 2015)

Man C is an awesome block. If you cut any bowl blanks like that duck I would love to have a shot at some.


----------

